
Adobe in talks to buy Marketo - grrrtttt
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-marketo-m-a-adobe-systems-exclusive/exclusive-adobe-in-talks-to-buy-marketing-software-firm-marketo-sources-idUSKCN1LT0EK
======
djsumdog
They bought Magento too. Adobe must have a thing for the letter 'm'

